# GRUB splash screen, 2 of those?



## aditya.shevade (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi

I installed opensuse 10.2 from the DVD provided with linux for you magazine.

Now whenever I restart from windows/suse and the GRUB loads, then the splash screen is a gif file, animated. With penguines mooving all around. It's brilliant.

But if I shut windows/suse down and press power butten, and then grub loads with a splash screen that is a plane blue wallpaper. So what is going on?

Aditya


----------



## mehulved (Jan 25, 2007)

There's no grub while shutting down as far as I know.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 25, 2007)

You have to edit /boot/message file for that.. But its a compressed file so ill write a tutorial for you!

1. in the terminal (from your home folder) type mkdir new
2. cp /boot/message new
3. cd new
4. cpio -i < message
5. dont close the terminal, and open the folder new in your home folder and edit "gfxboot.cfg" file in kwrite/gedit
6. change "penguin=-1" to "penguin=100" and save the file
7. now delete the message file in the new directory by typing "rm message"
8. now type "ls . | cpio -o > message"
9. now type "sudo cp message /boot", enter your root password if required.

That's it! Now you should be able to see the animated boot everytime!

P.S: If you wanna disable the animated boot, do penguin=0


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 25, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> There's no grub while shutting down as far as I know.



Read carefully what I have written. Shut down and press power butten. That means start the pc again.  Not restart, but a differant kind of restart. 

Thanks Kalpik. I will try it out as soon as I boot into SUSE.

Aditya


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 25, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I installed opensuse 10.2 from the DVD provided with linux for you magazine.
> 
> ...



Yes, this happens a lot of time. I found this animated boot screen, whenever there is something special on the calendar. I dont know if its purely co-incidential or its following some kind of pattern.
__________


			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> You have to edit /boot/message file for that.. But its a compressed file so ill write a tutorial for you!
> 
> 1. in the terminal (from your home folder) type mkdir new
> 2. cp /boot/message new
> ...



Nice tut, but why does this happen?


----------



## kalpik (Jan 25, 2007)

The suse developers were not sure whether all the customers would like the animated boot screen! Imagine the boot screen in an office environment! Hehe.. Though i agree, it would have been much better if they would give a simpler way of enabling the animated boot permanently..

The penguin=XXX gives the probability of the animated boot screen appearing.. 0 being disabled and 100 meaning 100% probability. -1 means random.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 25, 2007)

It worked all well. Reps for you.

Aditya


----------



## kalpik (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 29, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> The suse developers were not sure whether all the customers would like the animated boot screen! Imagine the boot screen in an office environment! Hehe.. Though i agree, it would have been much better if they would give a simpler way of enabling the animated boot permanently..
> 
> The penguin=XXX gives the probability of the animated boot screen appearing.. 0 being disabled and 100 meaning 100% probability. -1 means random.



Ah!! That's cool. Reps added


----------



## kalpik (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ Heh.. I didnt get any reps from you! Thanks anyways 
By the way, i wrote this tutorial on my blog too and it got featured on TuxMachines and YouTux


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 3, 2007)

Oops!! Reps added now


----------



## unni (Feb 3, 2007)

Can I do it in Mandriva also?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 4, 2007)

^^ I have no idea about mandriva, as i haven't used it.. You can go ahead and try though!


----------



## hellknight (Feb 28, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> You have to edit /boot/message file for that.. But its a compressed file so ill write a tutorial for you!
> 
> 1. in the terminal (from your home folder) type mkdir new
> 2. cp /boot/message new
> ...



Thanx dude! The tutorial was rocking. I also changed by splash screen
Thanks very much!


----------



## kalpik (Feb 28, 2007)

My pleasure


----------

